# What if I miss the train.



## Judyjay (Jun 18, 2008)

We are taking Amtrak to NYC to catch a cruise ship. The ship is porting out of Brooklyn and I know the traffic can be crazy. What happens if we miss the train on the return trip? I was just wondering if we do miss our train can we just catch the next one (the next day) with the same tickets, exchanged of course. Or are we just out the first tickets and we have to buy new ones? You know how sometimes you just have a gut feeling about things. Well this is one of those times and I just want to be prepared. I checked the Amtrak website and found info on refunds before the train leaves, but not what happens if you miss the train. Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 18, 2008)

If you're not booked a sleeper, what I would probably try to do is get a ticket for _later_ and then grab an earlier train if you arrive on time (subject to availability no matter which way you look at it).

I would presume that a valid ticket carries a bit more weight than an expired unused ticket.

Just a theory and my 2c.


----------



## transit54 (Jun 18, 2008)

I believe that what you can do is turn the ticket in at the station for a credit for the fare price of the ticket, then apply that credit towards the purchase of a new ticket (which will likely be more than the ticket you originally purchased). So while you don't loose the value of your ticket, you also will probably end up paying more in the end. However, I've never actually done this, so someone else who has more experience in this area may want to chime in if I'm wrong.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 18, 2008)

Judyjay said:


> We are taking Amtrak to NYC to catch a cruise ship. The ship is porting out of Brooklyn and I know the traffic can be crazy. What happens if we miss the train on the return trip? I was just wondering if we do miss our train can we just catch the next one (the next day) with the same tickets, exchanged of course. Or are we just out the first tickets and we have to buy new ones? You know how sometimes you just have a gut feeling about things. Well this is one of those times and I just want to be prepared. I checked the Amtrak website and found info on refunds before the train leaves, but not what happens if you miss the train. Thanks for any info you can give me.


You can refund your tickets for new ones, most likely, but at current bucket prices (which could be double what you paid) and that assumes there is space. If there isn't, I'd quote the Marathon Auto Rental Company's representative, but this is a family forum.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you going coach or sleeper? If sleeper, you cannot assume that a room would be available the next day. Since sleeper reservations are for exact room numbers in exact car numbers. Coach is more like, x-number of people for x-number of seats.


----------



## Judyjay (Jun 18, 2008)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Are you going coach or sleeper? If sleeper, you cannot assume that a room would be available the next day. Since sleeper reservations are for exact room numbers in exact car numbers. Coach is more like, x-number of people for x-number of seats.


We are going coach. Thanks for the info. I'll make sure we have a credit card with us just incase.


----------



## RRrich (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, if you are worried, get tickets NOW on the later train, while they are cheap (low bucket) Depending on your finances, you might want to refund the earlier tickets now or later. Be sure that NONE of the return tickets are printed so they can be refunded more easily.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 18, 2008)

Judyjay said:


> We are going coach. Thanks for the info. I'll make sure we have a credit card with us just incase.


Since you're going coach, here's an idea! 

If you have the credit limit, and you can afford it, you might want to reserve reservations now on *BOTH* that day's *AND* the next day's trains now! *That way, you can get a lower price.* And if you do get there late, you can always cancel. And if you get there ontime, you can cancel the other reservation!

Unlike the airlines, the refund policy for Amtrak is very loose!  As long as the tickets have not been *PRINTED*, there is *NO PENALTY*! B) (If they were printed, you can either get a voucher {good for 1 year} for 100% credit or a 90% refund!) Since NYP is manned - and also has Quik-Trak machines - there is no reason to print the tickets early!


----------



## haolerider (Jun 18, 2008)

Judyjay said:


> We are taking Amtrak to NYC to catch a cruise ship. The ship is porting out of Brooklyn and I know the traffic can be crazy. What happens if we miss the train on the return trip? I was just wondering if we do miss our train can we just catch the next one (the next day) with the same tickets, exchanged of course. Or are we just out the first tickets and we have to buy new ones? You know how sometimes you just have a gut feeling about things. Well this is one of those times and I just want to be prepared. I checked the Amtrak website and found info on refunds before the train leaves, but not what happens if you miss the train. Thanks for any info you can give me.


Just out of curiosity, why do you think you might miss your train? The cruise lines are generally very prompt about getting into port on time, since they have a quick turn-around for the next cruise. I am not sure what train you are on, but if you can adjust your schedule it would be much easier - unless you are on a long distance train that has only one frequency per day. Good luck.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jun 18, 2008)

haolerider said:


> Judyjay said:
> 
> 
> > We are taking Amtrak to NYC to catch a cruise ship. The ship is porting out of Brooklyn and I know the traffic can be crazy. What happens if we miss the train on the return trip? I was just wondering if we do miss our train can we just catch the next one (the next day) with the same tickets, exchanged of course. Or are we just out the first tickets and we have to buy new ones? You know how sometimes you just have a gut feeling about things. Well this is one of those times and I just want to be prepared. I checked the Amtrak website and found info on refunds before the train leaves, but not what happens if you miss the train. Thanks for any info you can give me.
> ...


This is the same thing I've been wondering, but my cruise is out of Vancouver BC and getting Amtrak in Seattle. I know from experience that there can be delays in disembarking the ship. Add to that the crazy New York traffic in Judy's case and the time necessary to go through the border in my case, catching the train is a concern. I hate to have to pay for another train in case I miss my first connection, but since I can't make it to the 2008 AU Gathering, I could use the credit voucher toward the 2009 AU Gathering, wherever it may be


----------



## darien-l (Jun 18, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> You can refund your tickets for new ones, most likely, but at current bucket prices (which could be double what you paid) and that assumes there is space. If there isn't, I'd quote the Marathon Auto Rental Company's representative, but this is a family forum.


Not necessarily. Even if the train is sold out, a nice conductor might sell you a ticket and let you stand / sit on the floor until seats become available. Just make sure you ask (politely) BEFORE the train leaves the station.


----------



## JAChooChoo (Jun 18, 2008)

Judyjay said:


> We are taking Amtrak to NYC to catch a cruise ship.......What happens if we miss the train on the return trip?.............



*What is your Amtrak origin/destination point?*


----------



## Judyjay (Jun 19, 2008)

JAChooChoo said:


> Judyjay said:
> 
> 
> > We are taking Amtrak to NYC to catch a cruise ship.......What happens if we miss the train on the return trip?.............
> ...


New York to Cleveland

I'm hoping not to miss the train, but stuff happens and I just want to know what to expect if it does. I wish I could afford to purchase both sets of tickets, but with 3 of us traveling that is just out of the question, unless I don't want to eat for the next month  Maybe that would be a good thing. I'm sure I'm conerned over nothing, but like I said I just wanted to know my options. Thanks to everyone for your suggestions.

Judy


----------



## jackal (Jun 19, 2008)

darien-l said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > You can refund your tickets for new ones, most likely, but at current bucket prices (which could be double what you paid) and that assumes there is space. If there isn't, I'd quote the Marathon Auto Rental Company's representative, but this is a family forum.
> ...


Question: I know there are penalties for buying a ticket on-board if you board at a staffed station. What exactly are these penalties? Also, what bucket do the conductors sell tickets purchased on-board out of? I've only bought one on-board (and it was from an unstaffed station on the unreserved Pacific Surfliner, which doesn't [AFAIK] use buckets), but I don't recall the conductor calling space control or anyone to check the current bucket price.


----------



## Walt (Jun 19, 2008)

jackal said:


> Question: I know there are penalties for buying a ticket on-board if you board at a staffed station. What exactly are these penalties?


I don't think you would even be allowed to board without a ticket to show the conductor/attendant standing at the door. Since you are at a staffed station, I bet you would be sent back inside.

The penalty might be you will miss the train?


----------



## AlanB (Jun 19, 2008)

Except for unreserved trains, and they only exist in California and on the Hiawatha service IIRC, you can't board a train without at least a reservation. On the NE Corridor you can't board the train without a ticket, as the conductor cannot sell you one. They'll just put you off at the very next stop and wave goodbye while you go into the station to get a ticket for the next train.

So it's pretty academic overall.

In CA, I'm not sure what the penalty is for boarding without a ticket, but I'm pretty sure that there is indeed a penalty.


----------



## transit54 (Jun 19, 2008)

Walt said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > Question: I know there are penalties for buying a ticket on-board if you board at a staffed station. What exactly are these penalties?
> ...


I've witnessed many people attempt to do this on the SB Vermonter. Essex Jct - the closest stop to Burlington is an unstaffed station without a Quiktrak (I really wish they'd just give us a Quiktrak - even one of the old ones that they were replacing). There is a station attendant there, and he usually comes out a few minutes before the train's arrival to ensure everyone has reservations on the train. If you don't, he'll call Amtrak and try and get you a reservation if there's time.

However, some people manage to slip through this and still get on the train without anything. In that case, I've seen the conductor tell said person very firmly that they need a reservation for the train and explain how to get one in the future. Depending on where the person is going and the load of the train that day, the conductor may or may not know whether there's an open seat available. If he is unsure, he'll call Amtrak and confirm before selling the ticket. They are supposedly required to sell tickets in this scenario for the highest bucket price, regardless of the load of the train. I've seen once or twice a conductor give someone a small break on this, but they seem to enforce it most of the time.

If there isn't a seat available, he'll either let them off at the next stop or sell them a ticket for the closest point that isn't sold out yet. Once all this has been done, he'll call Amtrak and confirm the seat has been sold.


----------



## Walt (Jun 19, 2008)

rnizlek said:


> I've witnessed many people attempt to do this on the SB Vermonter. Essex Jct - the closest stop to Burlington is an unstaffed station without a Quiktrak (I really wish they'd just give us a Quiktrak - even one of the old ones that they were replacing). There is a station attendant there, and he usually comes out a few minutes before the train's arrival to ensure everyone has reservations on the train. If you don't, he'll call Amtrak and try and get you a reservation if there's time.


Yea, at the SB Vermonter station at WRJ, the station attendant actually personally checks with everyone standing there, to verify they either have a ticket or a reservation number. And yea, he seems to find at least a couple of potential passengers with neither. He sternly tells them they must call Amtrak reservations ASAP. If they don't have a cell phone, he will reluctantly, offer his office phone.

I agree. If the station is staffed, there really should be no reason to not at least have a Quiktrak machine.

The one good thing with the Vermonter, you can't really miss the train. If the train leaves the station without you, you can easily catch it by simply walking down the track toward it.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 19, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Except for unreserved trains, and they only exist in California and on the Hiawatha service IIRC, you can't board a train without at least a reservation.


I'm pretty sure the Keystone Service west of Philly is unreserved, as well.


----------

